# Cpt Codes 93922 & G0389



## daniel (Jun 5, 2008)

Bilateral lower extremity arterial doppler study= CPT 93922

Ultrasound of the abdomial aorta= G0389

This is a medicare patient.


Are these codes correct.
And Do you bill 93922 with 93925?

Need help

Daniel
CPC


----------

